
Regent: A high-productivity programming language for HPC with logical regions [pdf] - boshomi
https://theory.stanford.edu/~aiken/publications/theses/slaughter.pdf
======
boshomi
link to regent programming language:

[http://regent-lang.org/](http://regent-lang.org/)

